# Angled Parking - Accessible Stalls



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 16, 2012)

Is there a standard or advisory accessible angled parking, specifically regarding back-in stalls?  I hate to be loosing my mind on a Monday, but I can't help think that there was either a standard or regulation which prohibited backing into accessible stalls.  Is there anything I can reference?  I am working with the most restrictive of 2010 ADASAD and ANSI A117.1-2003.

PROWAG (draft)

Advisory R308.3 Perpendicular or Angled Parking Spaces. All accessible angled and perpendicular on-street parking is treated as van parking with wide access aisles. In many cases, two spaces on either side of a single access aisle will satisfy scoping requirements. Where backing into the space (to locate the access aisle on the side needed) is not permitted, an access aisle for each accessible space should be provided.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 16, 2012)

Papio,

I happened upon the link below. See if it is applicable to your needs.

*http://adabuild.com/publications/Technicalnotes/parktechvanaccess.html*


----------



## Gregg Harris (Apr 16, 2012)

Are you looking for 502.3.4 Location.?

Access aisles shall not overlap the vehicular way. Access aisles shall be permitted to be placed on either side of the parking space EXCEPT for angular van parking spaces which shall have access aisles located on the passenger side of the parking space


----------



## Coug Dad (Apr 16, 2012)

Papio,

That class we went to a couple of weeks ago said backing into an  angled accessible stall was not anticipated.  That is why the clear space is required on the loading side.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks globe trekker and Coug Dad...I was thinking it was advisory.

Gregg Harris...I was looking for references related to usability discouraging the design of back-in stalls for accessibility.

*from gt's post/link: * _II. Another Problem -- Back-in Van Parking Design._

_The 1994 ADAAG and the 1998 Uniform Building Code define a van accessible parking spot as a front-in spot with an 8 ft. access aisle on the passenger side._

_The 1998 and 2004 ANSI A117.1 code defines a van accessible parking spot as one with an 8 ft. access aisle on either side. In fact the sample illustration shows a back-in spot. I am sure non-disabled Engineers assumed backing in was just as good as pulling front-in - and that might seem logical. However no one looked at the "usability" of backing in. A side-lift van has a wheel chair lift mounted in the further back passenger side door. Usually the control switches are mounted on the right rear quarter panel or sometimes in the rear taillight lens._

_The problem here is that frequently the parking layout is such that the rear switches are not accessible to the driver in a wheel chair when backed in. They frequently are blocked by vegetation or curbs or both. Another problem is that for a disabled driver backing in can be more difficult than pulling in. Yet another problem is that a disabled driver may be unable to open the front passengers doors so will put packages and other items in the way back doors. This makes it easier for a person in a wheel chair to pick up or drop off the items at the lower level of the rear floor. Again, backing in blocks wheel chair access to the back door since the disabled parking sign will block opening the door not to mention frequent vegetation._

_Photo collection of Back-in Van Accessible Parking_

_502.3.4 Location. Access aisles shall not overlap the vehicular way. Access aisles shall be permitted to be placed on either side of the parking space except for angled van parking spaces which shall have access aisles located on the passenger side of the parking spaces._

_Advisory 502.3.4 Location. Wheelchair lifts typically are installed on the passenger side of vans. Many drivers, especially those who operate vans, find it more difficult to back into parking spaces than to back out into comparatively unrestricted vehicular lanes. For this reason, where a van and car share an access aisle, consider locating the van space so that the access aisle is on the passenger side of the van space._


----------



## Big Mac (Apr 16, 2012)

Back in parking is not the best case scenario, but with the absence language to prohibit it.....................what are ya going to do.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 16, 2012)

Big Mac said:
			
		

> .....................what are ya going to do.


I am seeing if we can revise our Development Standards to at least discourage it, or incorporate front approach van accessible stalls.


----------

